# cost estimate of tennant finish



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I some times use the Building Valuation Data permit fee multiplier to check if the permit application estimated cost is in the ballpark.

I'am curious if any one has a way to determine tennant finsh estimated cost in an existing building shell on slab?

A percentage to reduce from the existing chart would work or your own formula as long as I don't have to use a slide rule.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: cost estimate of tennant finish

We use the following fee schedule percentage of work based on the bid or valuation

Complete   100%

Area            80%

Shell           60%

Interior       40%

Foundation  20%


----------

